# Dart Frog Plan?



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

I am planning on purchasing a costa rican green and black dendrobates auratus dart frog in the next month or so, and am using this time to plan/prepare for his/her arrival. After thoroughly exhausting the internet, I wanted to lay out my plan so people could tell me if this plan will work or not. I don't want to venture into a false bottom tank, nor with live plants, and this will be my first pdf.

I have a ten gallon tank that used to house fish. I heard bleach was toxic for dart frogs, so I will be thoroughly cleaning it with water if no one has any objections. 

I also want to use a wood chip substrate (sorry I don't know the exact brand, but it was like exo-terra or something like that?) Or coco fiber if I can find it, topped with some terrarium moss. I plan on having a few hiding spots, along with branches and fake plants, along with a very, very shallow water bowl with a path out so he/she won't accidentally drown. I also plan on using either treated tap water (with the chlorine taken out) or bottled water based on some of your opinions.

I plan on misting once or twice daily with water, (same as above) and once every two weeks taking out everything, cleaning it, and replacing the substrate. I also have both a screen and a glass top, and I am not yet sure which to use, and I guess it will depend on the humidity levels.

Thanks for hearing my random ranting, and anything you can contribute would be lovely. Basically my question is, will this work and will my frog be happy? Thanks for the replies,

Envy


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

My suggestion is to spend a week or two soley on this forum reading about tanks and what their requirements are, and also spending lots of time looking at other people's vivariums.

your ten gallon tank would be large enough for the auratus, but I dont think they would enjoy no live plants, nor would it be easy to have high humidity without live plants.

just please, for the sake of your future frogs, do a weeks more research and the you'll be ready.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

ok, it is nice to see you have researched somewhat before looking for frogs . A fwe suggestions I would have is:

1. Use some real plants, most tropicals you can buy at your local nursery will do. Make srue to thoroughly clean them before you put them in, as in washing off all leaves, stems, and rinsing off all dirt and washing roots well, then repotting if necessary. 

2. Don't worry about cleaning the tank out every 2 weeks. With live plants, adn one frog, you won't be able to produce enough waste to make this necessary. Removing the frog that often from its home and changing crap up will only cause for a lot of stress and maybe death of the frog. all you need to do is spray off the plants while misting to remove fecal matter, and thats it. The plants will take care of the urine they produce so that it won't build up to toxic levels. 

3. Use a glass top. Unless you live in florida or somewhere along the coast where you will have high humidity, you will have a very difficult time sustaining humidity levels high enough for your tropical amphibians. If the air is very dry, they are more likely to bury themselves to stay moist in the substrate or they may even dessicate. On other thing to note is that if it is an aquarium glass lid, make sure that their are no openings, crevices, gaps or anything that the frog can escape from. 

4. What type of lighting are you planning on using? This will be important for the live plants that I recommend using, as well as simulating a 12 hour photoperiod for the frog. You can do a search here to find out what most do for lighitng, but generally fluorescent fish tank lighting is a good choice for common tropical plants.

5. You can use a very dilute mixture of bleach to clean the tank out with, however unless you have lots of calcium/lime build up, I would just blast it out with water. If you do have build up, go a head and use vinegar to clean that out with, followed by a thorough rinse. 

Anyway, congrats on looking into darts, you will love them, and do some more searching on this board as all of the basics have beenc overed hundreds of times . Take care,

ed parker


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

Hi there,

To answer your question your plan for this tank would most likey work if you provide the correct temps and humidity. Many people use screen top along with a piece of glass or plastic to keep in the humidity. However there are alot of journals and step by step guides out there that would show you how to create a "naturalistic" type setup for your frogs, its not that costly or difficult as you my think. 

I am not too sure about a complete wipe down of your tank every couple of weeks if you plan on making this you permanent enclosure for them, this can be stressful for the frogs and they will never get to settle in.

(basically what ed said, he submitted before I even finished typing  )


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

*WOW*

Wow I had never read that taking the frogs out that often would stress them out, but it makes sense. . .enough to send me straight back to petco in search of live plants!

But I am already feeling a bit overwhelmed about all the things I need to know. . .I do have some buildup on the tank, so I guess I will be adding some vineger :lol: (any idea how much to use?) I think the real plants might even be cheaper than the fake ones. . .but all of them at petco looked kinda brown at the tips, can I fix that? 

Another thing is early maintenance. From what I have read on these forums, it sounds like you just put some potting soil with some gravel on top then plant the plants. Does that sound right? Other than misting, will I have to clean anything at all? And can I still use the wood chip substrate? I am going to petco now today, so maybe I can find the exact brand.

I have a florescent light, and a glass hood so I will use that ^_^ I don't have it in front of me right now, but any holes will be covered to prevent the frog from escaping. On the 20th of this month I will start to buy the substrate and put the plants in and get the temperature/humidity levels where I want them. (about 75-78 degrees F and 80% humidity) Petco also carries very small crickets, a lot smaller than the ones I used to feed my beardie. ^_^

Mostly I am just very overwhelmed with all the ideas out there, and I don't even want to go to a false bottom, I want a true bottom with no drainage. (I don't really understand how that works?) Except that the gravel will provide some, right? And I should never take anything out of the tank? Just leave as is? I would feel wierd not cleaning it lol.

I think I covered everything. . .just keep posting! Thanks,
Envy


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

It seriously sounds like you need to get more research... crickets will not work as a staple food for PDF's and petco is not a good supplier of plants.

you should check out http://www.blackjungle.com or http://www.frogbroms.com those are both excellent websites that have healthy frog safe plants.


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

For plants, I would look a little farther from Petco for a better selection. I would recommend frogbroms.com and customecos.com for plants. They are both friendly and offer quality plants. 

The substrate can be a simple mix of sphagnum moss and coco bedding (they come dry, in a brick). If you prefer, you can also add some wood chips into the mix. I do not think potting soil is needed, in fact some commerical potting soils might contain ferts that would be harmful to your frogs. 

A false bottom is actually very simple. The purpose of a false bottom is to allow "extra" water in your tank to go somewhere and not oversoak your substrate. This is just like a potted plant with the pot having holes at the bottom so extra water can be drained, since there are no holes under your tank, a false bottom would serve this purpose. 

A false bottom can be achieved by putting 2-3 inches of med size gravel or leca/hydoton at bottom and a mesh netting over it before adding your substrate. 

Leca/hydoton can be found here http://joshsfrogs.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=33&products_id=300 or any gardening/nursery type stores. 

As for maintenance, I would periodically drain excess water from the false bottom, trim overgrowing plants and spray down the frog waste into the substrate.

Oh yes, you might want to get some fruit fly cultures before getting your frogs and practice culturing them, this would save you from alot of headaches if you run out of crickets in the future. I am sure there are folks out there that feed crickets to dart frogs theres nothing wrong with that but you might have trouble finding the ones that are the right size and can be difficult to get ahold of unless you breed crickets yourself. You cant count on your local Petco to have pinhead sized crickets everyday.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

here is a link for you to check out. 

http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=18323


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Dont get plants from petco, trust me, I work there!

Here's some great plants vailable at Lowe's / Home Depot / Wal-Mart that I have used before. Just make sure to remove soil from the roots and rinse throughly before using:

- creeping fig
- sweet potato vine
- leon button fern / alot of other ferns
- varius begonias
- bromeliads
- Selaganella / spike moss
- the vast majority of plants sold by Steve's Leaves (Home Depot) / Angel Exotics (Lowe's)

Most, if not all, of these plants will need to be trimmed to keep them from outgrowing you tank, but thats not hard, and figuring most of these are between $2-$4 bucks, worth it. 

A natural viv will not only look better, the frogs seem to like it too! False bottom vivs are not at all complex, and well worth it!


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks for the informative replies. I have been researching dart frogs night and day and still by no means claim to be an expert at frog keeping. So thanks to the people who have been gently nudging me in the right direction, I will go to home depot as soon as I can ^_^

~

It seriously sounds like you need to get more research... crickets will not work as a staple food for PDF's and petco is not a good supplier of plants.

~ 

My nearest petco carries waxworms, crickets (pinheads) and wingless fruitflies. I plan to culture fruitflies myself and make them the frog's staple food. Nowhere did I say I intended to use crickets primarily. Maybe you should have asked before treating me like I am five years old. -_-

I still don't understand the false bottom thing. . .can I just put the substrate on the bottom and be sure when I am spraying to not spray anymore then the substrate can absorb? I am still open to suggestions  but I seriously don't get how to construct a false bottom with a drainage system.

I did go to petco today (but didn't buy anything yet) and the brand of the substrate (wood chip stuff I liked) was Rainforest Bedding~100% cypress mulch. Is that a good substrate to put on top of some natural looking gravel for fish tanks?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Dont use fligtless fruit flies from petco - they are too big! get the ones from petsmart, I think they carry D. megalogaster (sp?), which is what you want. 

A false bottom is basically anything put under the soil layer of the viv (2-3 inches deep) to prevent water from saturatng the soil; it provides a place for water from misting to go. I just place around 6-8 pcv connectors at the bottom (on end, make sure to notch the bottom end so water will not collect in them) and hotglue them in place, then place eggcrate (light diffuser, sold at home depot) over it to form a false bottom. Place a fine mesh (i use hardware cloth with no problem) over that to prevent soil from getting into the false bottom. You can use wire cutters to cut the eggcrate - cut a little hole somewhere so you can use a turkey baster to get water out every once in a while.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

Well even so, you did bring up crickets kind of out of nowhere, even small pinheads may be too large for most darts.

Drainage layers or a false bottom is the way to go. For a drainage layer all you need to do is lay down 3" or so of gravel or leca, put a screen on it and put your substrate on top. Without it your substrate will stay soggy. False bottom is the whole eggrate and PVC tubes which is equally easy to do.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Ok so new plan, uh kinda. I lay some gravel down on the bottom of the tank. I take a screen (like the kind that I would use on the top? I have a spare, I could cut it to size) and lay it flat on top of the gravel. Then I put the rainforest bedding down, then put the plants onto that? Will that provide sufficient drainage? And then what does the excess water do? Just run to the bottom?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Yup, though I cant comment on the rainforest bedding, never used it. And the screen is just plain fiberglass window screen, I dont know if you'd want to use a metal one as it may rust. Or you can use weedblock, batting, ect. Anything to keep the substrate from settling into the drainage layer but will let water pass down. Without a drain you'll need to siphon the water out once it gets near the top of the drainage layer. 

I'd just read through a crapload of the threads in the plants and parts/construction subforums. Lots of good info and techniques and eventually it seems less daunting  Plus live plants are fun! Like having a bit of rainforest in your home.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Welcome to the board Envy,

In the type of set-up that people are suggesting, the drainage layer will have to be drained from time to time. If you leave one corner of the tank with just a thin layer of gravel, a pond will form as the water begins to rise. You can draw off some of the water, before it gets close to your Cyprus mulch layer, by using a turkey baster. You can also use airline tubing as a siphon.

Cyprus mulch will work well. You can use just the mulch as your soil. This fall you can collect dry magnolia and oak leaves to add to your forest floor. 

Don’t use metal screening over your drainage layer. Your local hardware store sells fiberglass screening. This is what you want. Alternately you can use weed block material.

If you are worried about not having a green thumb, I suggest that you purchase a small pathos plant. These like wet feet, and are generally bulletproof. You don’t even have to use the soil that the plant comes with. Simply cut the vines close to the soil, rinse them well (or sterilize with 2% bleach followed by a really good rinse) and lay them down on the moist mulch. They will look limp for a week or two, but they will take root and help to manage your frog’s waste. 

Misting two times a day is overkill. With a glass top, you will find that misting Monday, Wednesday and Friday morning will be sufficient.

I would definitely get started with the fruit flies they take a while to master. I’ve been culturing them on and off since I was 11. That was 28 years ago. I’m still learning :wink: .


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya black envy,

Just got 2 of these fellas myself. Very experienced chap from another sight helped me set up my tank for them. Gravel on bottom, them sphagnum moss, load with plants - I used pothos and wandering jew. Have a small water bowl with big stones it it. I have a screen top and I went to Lowe's and got a piece of glass cut to fit over it. Feeding on fruit flies. I mist a bit when I feed them but it stays really humid in there all the time. Works perfectly and my two fellas are doing great.

Thought I would pass on his good advice to ya as it is workin well for me!

Good luck! :wink:


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks BlueSal84! You make it sound so easy, and kinda fun, yesterday I was so confused, but now it's like really clear, and I'm really looking forward to getting the little guy, and my parents have finally given me the 100% yes to ordering him online from Saurian.net, as I have read some great reviews about him ^_^

I am going to petsmart today to look at their substrate/fruit flies selection, as far as I know, my petco only carries 'Terrarium Moss' and I don't know if that's spagnum moss or not? Or even if it was alive?


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

*Froggies*

What are their names? And I demand pictures!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

I found my sphagnum moss at a garden centre (Calloways specifically) but I have also been told that Lowe's carries it. It is not the same thing as terrarium moss at Petco. It says sphagnum moss on the package and it comes dried out in a big brick shape and you just put a bit of water in a bucket, add the moss and it soaks the water up. Then you can put it on top of the gravel in your tank. If you cannot find it anywhere - I will post you a bag of it, just let me know. I also found my plants at the same place but there are loads of places that carry plants.

There names are Ronnie and Reggie Kray (old gangsters from southern England) but I have no idea if they are male or female (I am leaning towards one of each as one is slightly bigger and rounder but we shall see in time). I will post some pics this eve when I get home from work.

Yes I found it alot easier than I expected!


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

*I hate petsmart*

Petsmart sux. No live terrarium plants or fruit flies at all, so it looks like I am going to have to buy them from Petco :evil: . The flies anyways, I am going to try Lowe's and Home Depot asap. And petsmart can't special order them either. . .but that's ok lolz

You're frogs sound really cute, I am really excited to get my first one!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Just a couple ideas for a cheap first tank:

1. buy some pea gravel from home depot $3-4 for 50lb bag, use this as a base.

2. buy some window screen the black plastic kind

3. Buy some leafy plants from home depot

4. buy some jungle mix from petco


then:

Put 2-3 inches of gravel in the bottom and sculpt the landscape as you like. Then put 2 inches or so of the jungle mix. Now you need to either wet the jungle mix well before using it or wet it after it is in the tank, but do not ad frogs until it is been well saturated. Just remember to not do over put in too much water as then you will need to drain the drainage layer(gravel). So it maybe best to get the jungle mix damp before adding it but not required. Then add your plants you can normally tank small sections and put it around the tank.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks ^_^

I was actually going to ask how much I should consider spending. . .here is the price sheet I came up with, does this sound pretty right?

3 bags of aquarium gravel (to fill a 10 gallon long) ($9.00)
1 bag of spagnum moss ($12.00)
5 inital plants (to fill in later as they show in 
some growth) ($15.00)
Temp/Humidity Gauges ($10.00)
Small water dish with steps ($6.00)
1 large piece of driftwood ($10.00)

Plus Frog ($30.00)
Shipping ($35.00)

So about $130?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Careful with store bought spagnum as it can some times be treated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's the Krays and one of the tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

black envy,

Don't forget that you want to keep the temp above 70 and below 80. You will also need to get a glass cover for the top to keep up the humidity.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

*Ooh I like the frogs!*

Cool pics, I really can't wait to get mine lol

I am ordering a bag of spagnum moss online for $11.95 for terrariums, so I don't think it will be treated? Thanks for the info though, I will certainly watch for that.

And I was planning on maintaining the temp/humidity at 75 degrees, and the humidity at 80%


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

just thought I would put it out there:A ten gallon talk is really small in my opinion.Especially after you get all those plants in there.Bigger is always better.I wouldn't recommend anything less than a twenty gallon long for one frog.A three foot tank would be best for a pair(if you wish to breed eventually).
We as a hobby should start to stray from this "how many frogs can you cram in a tank" ideology.I would suggest reading more into the posts on the ongoing debate of tank sizes.The fact is bigger tanks give you more choices and if you can spend the dough for the set up inside the tank than you can spend the little extra it takes to house them properly.Not to preach here but dont think in minimal terms.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Froggerboy,

As you say, it is your opinion and, as with many other issues, constantly up for debate. It is through these exchanges of ideas that we decide what is best, in our opinion, for the frogs we keep.

But please *do not* ever imply in your posts that I do not spend money and house my frogs correctly. You have no idea of the sizes of tanks for the many other frogs that I have, how many years I have been doing this (and how many years those I trust for advice have been keeping pdfs), and how much time, research, and $$$$ I have spent and continue to spend.

Again as you say.....it is a matter of opinion.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

*Personal Attack*

Well I must take that as a personal attack, as I am 16, and my parents ABSOLUTELY won't let me get anything bigger. When I am older and can afford a 360 gallon tank for one frog, I will. I am housing ONE frog in the ten gallon, when guidelines are one frog per 5 gallons. So in it's 14-17 year lifespan you can be assured he/she will get something bigger, but for now I have no choice in the matter. So thanks for your opinion. -_-


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Allright people, no need for pissing matches here :lol: But if your parents wont let you get anything larger due to prices..petcos having a kickin sale starting sunday. Bigger may or may not be better but it can be more fun 8)


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

I implied what? look do what you will but I merely suggested that a larger sized tank is a fraction of the cost of what goes in it.As for implying that you dont spend your money properly on your tanks,where the hell did you get this assumption. I don't know what you have, who know,or how much time and money you've spent, nor do I care. The idea is that if a newbie ask for advice, then all approaches and concerns should be considered. A ten gallon tank doesn't mean that you have twice the size required for one frog.Once all of the decor and plants are set up you will have considerably less actual space for the frogs to move around in. The five gallons a frog rule is a poor estimate to house PDF's.
Don't get ridiculous on me, a 20 gallon tank up grade and a 320 gallon tank upgrade is absurd.Merely state that you have a restiction on your allow tank size and move on from there. Keep your egos in check and open up to the ideas being past on this forum.Don't assume that someone is attacking you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

_if you can spend the dough for the set up inside the tank than you can spend the little extra it takes to house them properly_

That is the comment that implied I didn't care to spend the cash to house them properly. I agree all points should be considered but I also think there is a proper, polite way to suggest something. And I think respect of everyone's differing opinions on the matter is a must. That is why we are here. 

So please adhere to your own advice...._Keep your egos in check and open up to the ideas being past on this forum_


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks nawth21,

But the issue isn't money, I have plenty of that, my parents aren't helping at all in this dart frog thing financially. It's that they FLAT OUT DON'T WAN'T A BIG TANK IN THEIR HOUSE. I think it's a bit unreasonable, but they already think I am spending too much lol, and I am grateful that they are letting me get a frog at all. So I assure you that if I had a choice in the matter, I would get the largest tank they sell.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Thats too bad, envy. Perhaps you could talk them into a 15 gal tall, it has the same footprint of 10 gal, I believe but is a few inches taller. Or maybe once they see how pretty vivs can be they'll change their mind about a larger tank :wink:


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

A ten gallon for a PDF WILL be fine. 

One thing you have to remember is, the larger the tank, the more food you have to put in it, to make it available to the frog. As a beginner this will be difficult.

Yes, I agree large tanks are nice, one of mine is 4ft tall! But when i was 16 my parents ruled the roost and what they said... went. If your not allowed a larger tank.. make the most of a smaller one. 

Have a look in 'members frogs and vivariums' you will get some great ideas from there.

One more piece of advice, unless your getting some tanks in the sale tomorrow, avoid PetCo or Petsmart etc. They cater well for commercial pets, dogs, cats, birds etc but lack somewhat when it comes to more specialised species like PDF's (though they do sell supplements and substrate). Just do your research on here and you will learn loads and have fun in the process.

Steve


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for the help everyone ^_^ Today I am going to go to Petco for the aquarium gravel, order some spagnum moss online, and wash the tank out with vineger (sp?), but I don't know how much to use? Does it matter, and if I do use too much will it be bad for the frog? Otherwise, any other ideas how to get the mineral buildup off of the tank?


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

The amount of vinger doesn't matter becuase you'll wash it away after you remove the staims.You can try lemon juice as well.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

alright, the tank is setup ^_^ I have the humidity/temp gauges (may upgrade to a higher quality/more accurate later) and the gravel in place, and the tank is all washed. I used for aquarium gravel 'Estes spectra stone' I don't know what size it is, but it's kinda small, and I hope it works. Maybe I can get my dad to take a picture of the tank in it's beginning stages. Definately I will when I get the frog.


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

Have you considered a background for your tank?


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

A paper one yes, not one of those ones people make, that looks really hard! lol I'm just going to plant the back with some tall driftwood and climbing spots in the back, and have it open up in the front a little bit


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

Its really not that hard.You can do it by just spreading the silicone directly on the glass and add peat moss or coco bedding to it.Great stuff is is used to make a more three dimensional back ground and is "great" becuase it does most of the work for you unless you are picky.The paper ones will work fine too.The auratus tend to be shy and the less open view you have the more comfortable the frogs tend to be.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

You mean all I have to do is spread some silicon on the back of the tank, and stick some substrate to it? Wierd. . .I still like the idea of the paper one, maybe that will be a project for my next vivarium?


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

Don't forget the leaf litter.You can develop a health population of cleaner bugs and small snacks for your frog.Luckily fall is around the corner.
How long are gonna let your setup sit before you add the frog?


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

oh yup I almost forgot lol I will have to order some leaves, the magnolia ones I think will look good. 

It's going to be a while after school starts, like a few weeks after. I am in no hurry, I want it done right lol, and it will give the springtails I will add to the moss/leaves a chance to colonize, and let the plants grow in a bit.

Also has anyone had any problems with allergies and moss? My dad is really allergic to a lot of stuff, and I don't want him to start sneezing like crazy everytime he walks in my room lol


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

awww. . . my topic died. . .


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

Its not dead ,just qwaiting for updates and pics to see if you have things in order.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes - post pics when ya have 'em.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Well I was hoping to have some pics up by now, but my dad managed to run over his digital camera with his car. :shock: Don't ask. So um I don't think I will be getting any pictures soon  

I will post my question from earlier though, as no one has answered it yet:

Also has anyone had any problems with allergies and moss? My dad is really allergic to a lot of stuff, and I don't want him to start sneezing like crazy everytime he walks in my room lol


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

Molds that develop in tanks might cause allergies but the mold is usually short lived.I can't say that mosses cause allergies. I have the please of have severe allergy problems that I inherited from my mom and haven't had problems with what grows in my tanks,but I guess thier is always a possibilty.If you have a glass lid I don't think thier will be any airbourne issues.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks ^_^ I'll be sure to let my dad know


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

Topic Revival! Did you get your pdf?


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

lol I managed to spend all of my paycheck and I get paid tommorow, so it will be a few days yet unfortunately


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

I GOT MY FROGGY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will post pictures soon ^_^


----------



## foxhunt006 (Sep 10, 2006)

congratulations!!

I too am brand new to PDFs and am preparing a tank for a couple of them. I can't wait to see pictures of your new baby!!


----------

